# Lieferzeiten und Kommunikation bei Cube



## fishlips (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir - es ist schon so lange her, dass ich garnicht mehr genau weiß wann es war - ein AMS HPC Team bestellt und mein Händler hat auf Nachfragen "Mitte November (2010)" als LT genannt bekommen. Als es Ende Nov noch nicht da war, hat er wieder angerufen und erhielt als Auskuft, dass die Cassetten noch fehlen würden und das Bike in KW 51 kommen solle. Es kam natürlich nicht. Neuer LT erste oder zweite Woche 2011. In der dritten KW hat mein Händler nun die Auskunft bekommen, dass die Rahmen noch nicht da sind. 

1. find ich es nicht besonders lustig, dass man sich auch nicht annähernd an genannte Liefertermine hält. Würden wir das in unsrem Unternehmen machen, hätten wir deutlich weniger Kunden.

2. komme ich mir ganz schön vera... vor, wenn ich so belogen werde. Wenn wir das mit unseren Kunden machen würden, hätten wir keine mehr. 

Übrigens: Da ich meinen Händler sehr gut - auch privat - kenne, kann ich ausschließen, dass es an ihm liegt. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Lieferzeiten und der Kommunikation mit Cube gemacht???


----------



## jan84 (28. Januar 2011)

Ähnliche. Direktkontakt sehr unfreundlich, die Informationen für den Händler (dem ich auch voll vertraue) waren auch nicht verlässlich. 
Für mich ein Grund kein Cube mehr zu kaufen und, wenn der Rahmen das zweite Gewährleistungsjahr ohne Probleme übersteht, auch keinen Kontakt mehr mit Cube haben zu wollen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. Januar 2011)

das problem ist alles andere als neu und seit jahren nicht besser, sondern eher schlimmer geworden.


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2011)

*Direktkontakt wird regelmäßig abgewiesen, der Kunde bleibt mit seinem Problem allein, der Händler steht ähnlich blöd da..
auch Gründe für mich kein Cube mehr zu kaufen 

Schon allein der Untertitel des Cube-Forums
"Cube Support Forum für Cube - wird betreut von Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth und Kollegen"
ist eine große Verarsche und könnte meiner Meinung nach
gerne und ersatzlos gestrichen werden..*


----------



## S.D. (29. Januar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Direktkontakt wird regelmäßig abgewiesen, der Kunde bleibt mit seinem Problem allein, der Händler steht ähnlich blöd da..
> auch Gründe für mich kein Cube mehr zu kaufen
> 
> Schon allein der Untertitel des Cube-Forums
> ...




Volle Zustimmung.
Genau das ist auch der Grund, warum meine bisher 3 Cube-Händler keine Cube mehr verkaufen.
Auch ich werde mir kein Cube mehr kaufen.
Das recht gute Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, da Cube die letzten Jahre immer mehr Mogelpackungen verbaut
(billige Sättel, billige Laufräder, Sattelstüzten usw.). 

Gruß


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2011)

Die Informationspolitik ist in der Tat mehr als mies...selbst bei Bikes der unteren Preisklassen wird immer wieder kurz vor dem "diesmal aber wirklich endgültigen"-Liefertermin verschoben. Klar, der Händler kann nix dafür, trotzdem alles andere als kundenfreundlich.

Lösung: Ausverkaufsmodelle kaufen, keine Lieferverzögerung und der Preis stimmt auch wieder


----------



## fishlips (29. Januar 2011)

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. Das gibt ja schon ein Bild. Da dieses Forum hier ja angeblich von offizieller Seite betreut wird, bin ich nun mal gespannt, ob es hier auch eine offizielle Stellungnahme gibt. 

Übrigens: ein Mitarbeiter, der in unsrem Unternehmen einen Kunden (hier: Händler) belügt, bekommt eine Abmahnung, im Wiederholungsfall die Kündigung, da das für das Unternehmen schlichtweg eine Katastophe ist. Durch eine solche Art der Kommunikation werden tausende von Euro, die man in die Werbung steckt, vernichtet. Sorry für den Oberlehrer, aber in meinem Studium ist Marketing vorgekommen und inzwischen habe ich knapp 25 Jahre praktischen Background. 

Bei dem Konkurrenzkampf, der zwischen den Herstellern herrscht, werden am Ende diejenigen erfolgreich sein, die neben einem vernünftigen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auch verstanden haben, was man mit Kunden machen kann und was nicht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Januar 2011)

Naja CUBE ist bestimmt einer der Hersteller die die meisten Fahrräder verkaufen und deshalb wirds sehr lang dauern bis sie wegen dem schlechten Service Probleme bekommen.
Ich will mir auch einen neuen rahmen zulegen und bin schon bei anderen Herstellern am gucken.

Bis jetzt ist die Saison noch weit weg aber an deiner Stelle würd ich schonmal bei anderen Herstellern gucken, auch wenn du deinen Händler dabei nix gutes tust.
Allein wenn ich vom Hersteller belogen werden würde hät ich mein Bike stoniert.


----------



## hano! (7. Februar 2011)

fishlips schrieb:


> Da dieses Forum hier ja angeblich von offizieller Seite betreut wird, bin ich nun mal gespannt, ob es hier auch eine offizielle Stellungnahme gibt.



Das wirst Du wahrscheinlich vorher ein anderes Bike gekauft haben,
bevor Du da was hörst..


----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2011)

Der Ansprechpartner ist immer der Händler, sonst kann Cube ja gleich direkt vertreiben.

Dass jemand absichtlich "belogen" wird halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt.

Aber viel Glück bei den anderen Herstellern, da ist ja alles besser..


----------



## fatz (8. Februar 2011)

littledevil schrieb:


> Aber viel Glück bei den anderen Herstellern, da ist ja alles besser..


alles nicht, aber cube ist in den letzten jahren nicht wirklich was besser 
geworden was die lieferversprechungen angeht und was das preis/leistungsverhaeltnis
angeht, geht's gerade ziemlich in den keller.

liteville hat uebrigens das 301 mk9 auch grad um 4 wochen verschoben, mal
schaun ob's dabei bleibt. im gegensatz zu cube hab ich da aber gute hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2011)

Haha, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Rlmmp (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe Anfang Februar nen LTD Race 16" in schwarz bestellt. Laut Computer ausverkauft. Nach telefonischer Anfrage hieß es, mitte Mai, mein Händler hat dann mit denen nochmal geredet und das Rad war dann 3 Tage später da, obwohl sie meinten, 1-2 Wochen würde es dann doch dauern.
Also geht es wohl doch, wenn man nur will


----------

